# Early results of the 2012 soldier hunt



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

here ya go folks - the beginning of a good weekend for the 10 soldiers in East Texas


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

looks like the ladies are holding their own in this hunt.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

here's another buck









and between hunts they are enjoying the gift provided by Patfatdaddy and his group of rod makers. Many thanks Pat


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

someone is having a great time


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

a nice 6 point just got brought in


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

and more!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

WTG soldiers!
Many thanks to the Good Ole Boys!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Way to go , Guys... Looks like them Sojers are pretty good shots...and fishermens...

God Bless you GOBs for doing this for them.. They sure deserve it....

Luv them First Cav Hats... would look good on Stumpy...LOL


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

this morning


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

and more


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mmmmmm..Gooood !!!!!!

Chicken Fried 'Yote.... Stumpy's gonna be eatin' *GOOD* tonight !!!!:rotfl:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

chillin' at the Ranch


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> chillin' at the Ranch


LOL.. 'Tough Job'...but I guess somebody's gotta do it...

Looks like those lads are used to getting their 'zzzzz's' anywhere they git a chance....:rotfl:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Dinner time!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

and more!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

presentation of awards. You'll have to wait for Stumpy to tell you the categories but here are the pics!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

here ya go Tortuga!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I would say this equals success


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

dinner time!!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks like another great time. Kudos to everyone.....


----------



## Reconspacediver (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like a load of fun hows a Vet get on the list for a hunt like this.


----------

